# How to get paid for Advertise banners on your page?



## CALPOLY (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi All,

I have a general question...

I just started my website and in the process of building it. How do I get various sites and companies to advertise on my site?? 

you know put their banners on my page and get paid for every click..etc...



Thank You


----------



## maddclicker (Jun 27, 2007)

this is just one way.Googles adsense


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

Something like google adsense may be your only choice. Most advertisers will not talk to you unless you have logs showing significant website traffic. Considering you are just building it now, I'm assuming you have not yet built up a large user base.


----------



## CALPOLY (Jun 2, 2006)

Fyzbo said:


> Something like google adsense may be your only choice. Most advertisers will not talk to you unless you have logs showing significant website traffic. Considering you are just building it now, I'm assuming you have not yet built up a large user base.


yea i figured. Thanks

but lets say i get high traffic, how do i approach certain companies about it?? In another words, who do i contact? stuff like that...

and what exaclty is high traffic? Let say if it was a forum like this with thousands of user?


----------



## maddclicker (Jun 27, 2007)

just ran along this one http://www.text-link-ads.com/publisher_program.php


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

You would approach the companies via phone, email or person and ask for their advertising department, or Operations officer. Pitch your site with proof of hits and keywords. They would want stats that prove hits are unique, consistant and that your site issearched on unique keywords as well as other referral stats (others who are advertising on your site) before they would consider you (in my experience). Advertising cost and type are also thingd to consider; how much a banner ad would cost, or a text ad, sizes (pixels) allowed, media (falsh, gif etc) ...etc.

You may want to approach local businesses to get them advertising first, that builds up your clientelle and gets others interested in placing ad's on your site.

Google made adsence just for this reason, you dont have to deal with onyone, just them and it may be best for you.


----------



## CALPOLY (Jun 2, 2006)

good points, i'll check out that link as well.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

www.projectwonderful.com


----------

